# How true is this about the yellow contacts? (Humerous Agility Video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

These videos are just way too true!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

"Well lucky him." Bahahahahahha :rofl:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't even know what yellow contacts are and this was still funny. Sadly, this is probably because, with very few changes, I could make this same video about swim parents.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Gawd! You got me ROTFL!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is like the conversation I have with Stark regarding contacts..... lol.

Dog blames handler, handler blames... well in my case I KNOW I am the one at fault here... lol.

Great video!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm trying to figure out if I know the person who makes these videos. You know they run agility cause they are right on with their comments. And the vets stuff is also on target so maybe they work at a vets...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Yup, I searched the rest of the videos from the author, they have some "real people" agility videos as well.


----------



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Those are all great! And so right on.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Hahahaha! This is so freakin' funny!


----------

